# where has it went?



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

the box at the top of the home page with all the latest updated threads?

i feel that feature was something that seperated uk muscle from the rest of the forums i've used,made it alot easier to navigate..disapointed that its no longer here.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

same very annoying!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing, it was better with it there

Also.... If you go into a thread you cant go back to that section of the forum. You have to come to the home page then go back into the section

UK - M was better before, it shouldnt of changed (ive not been on as much since it did)


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just click on 'new posts' you plonker


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> Just click on 'new posts' you plonker


Thats not as good as the mini one before though


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

gone*


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

i've always been of the mindset if it aint broke dont fix it,uk-muscle has defo changed for the worse..i dont spend half as much time on here now than i used to.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

awesome title grammar


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

benicillin said:


> awesome title grammar


since when do you have to have a-levels in english to post on a bodybuilding forum?

I'm dyslexic by the way so for me thats good mate.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Gee-bol said:


> since when do you have to have a-levels in english to post on a bodybuilding forum?
> 
> I'm dyslexic by the way so for me thats good mate.


We be smart group of intellectuals here friend.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah mate looks that way or just people with nowt better to do than comment on peoples grammer haha


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

ah, i'll let you off then


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

The box at the top was all I ever used most of the time. It was there when the site changed to the new look but looks like it's been replaced with an ads banner, the worst thing is most of the ads in the banner completely contradict everything thats on the site (most of them seem to be get fit quick crap).

:spam:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Syko said:


> I was thinking the same thing, it was better with it there
> 
> *Also.... If you go into a thread you cant go back to that section of the forum. You have to come to the home page then go back into the section*
> 
> UK - M was better before, it shouldnt of changed (ive not been on as much since it did)


Yeah, that really really bugs me.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Me not know where it went, me go look for you long time.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

benicillin said:


> ah, i'll let you off then.


Capital letter, full stop.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

welshman said:


> looks like it's been replaced with an ads banner, the worst thing is most of the ads in the banner completely contradict everything thats on the site (most of them seem to be get fit quick crap).
> 
> :spam:


That banner slot was there before.

The reason the top stats have been removed is that there is an issue with them which makes the board too slow to load.

I will be bringing them back as soon as I can though.

Likewise the ability to click back to the forum a thread is in using the breadcrumb links.

The full list of what remains to be be sorted is here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/119924-official-new-style-fix-bug-list.html

L


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

andysutils said:


> Me not know where it went, me go look for you long time.


 :lol:


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Lorian the forum is much faster and as smooth as the old forum, I am sure the forced change was not easy. Keep up the good work sir


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Lorian said:


> That banner slot was there before.
> 
> The reason the top stats have been removed is that there is an issue with them which makes the board too slow to load.
> 
> ...


Ahh I see. I presumed it had something to do with general chat dominating the forum.


----------

